
Facebook wins privacy case against Belgian data protection authority - type0
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-belgium-idUSKCN0ZF1VV
======
melicerte
In a nutshell, Belgium's data protection regulator took Facebook to court a
year ago, accusing it of trampling on EU privacy law by tracking people
without a Facebook account without their consent.It concerns the datr tracking
cookie.

The belgian Court had dismissed The Belgian Privacy Commission case on the
grounds that the regulator has no jurisdiction over Facebook Inc, which has
its European headquarters in Ireland.

Facebook will bring all their services back online for, quoting facebook,
"people in Belgium".

I personally this rulling disturbing. And apparently, it is not first decision
within Europe countries to go into that direction. It is even more disturbing
because it concerns tracking of people who don't have any facebook account (so
no Terms of Services acceptance, ...).

